# KT Tape



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Has anyone ridden with KT Tape, specifically on their knees while boarding? I am going up tomorrow and I am trying it out, to help support my already beat up knee and to hopefully avoid more injury. Has anyone else tried them? What were they like while riding? Any advice?


----------

